# SFC und Drehzahlsteller



## matzepan (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

eine Frage. Wenn ich den Drehzahlsteller an meiner Aquamax 12000 Eco Pro benutze, muß dann die "SFC"-Funktion ausgestellt sein ?

Wenn ich eine Lampe an den Drehzahlsteller anschließe und diese ganz runter dimme und dann die Auqmamax in dieser Einstellung anschließe, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, daß die Pumpe entsprechend runterreguliert ist ?

Mein Problem ist, daß ich trotz Drehzahlsteller (von OASE 1-Kanal Dimmer Inscenio) keinen wirklichen Effekt der Runterregulierung bemerke.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Matzepan


----------



## matzepan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

...hat keiner Erfahrung mit dem Drehzahlregler  ??


Gruß
Matzepan


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hallo,
kann es sein das die Eco gar nicht mit dem Dimmer zurecht kommt ? Ich meine das nicht alle Oasepumpen das können 

Und SFC auf jeden Fall auf OFF


----------



## willywinzich (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hallo,
irgendwo hab ich gelesen Dimmer und Drehzahlsteller unterscheiden sich wohl in der Technik etwas - bin kein Elektrischer und daher ohne Gewähr.

SFC würde ich bei Verwendung des Drehzahlstellers ausschalten.

Gruß Micha


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hi Matzepan,
noch haben sich die freaks nicht gemeldet... .
Deine O...e-Pumpe wird wohl sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dimmbar sein, weil der Antrieb z. B. ein Synchronmotor ist. So ein Teil läßt sich nur mit einem Frequenzumrichter regeln (ab 200 €). Der Vorteil eines Synchronmotors liegt in einem besseren Wirkungsgrad, womit die Pumpe auf 1 Watt el. Leistung auch 1 l/min Pumpenleistung schafft, ansonsten liegtst Du i. d. R. bei max. 0,8 l/min (praktisch bei ±0,6). Die Energieersparnis aus dem Prospekt resultiert aus der Tatsache, dass ein Synchronmotor (in gewissen Grenzen) nur soviel Leistung zieht, wie er für die Aufrechterhaltung seiner Drehzahl benötigt. 
Praktisch heißt das, dass die Förderleistung der Pumpe erst mal konstant ist, und erst bei höheren Druckdifferenzen abfällt (je nach Motor). Bei Asynchronantrieben fällt der Durchsatz mit jedem bisschen Höhenunterschied und Engpaß im Wasserweg, und zugleich verschlechtert sich der Wirkungsgrad des Antriebs bei gleichbleibender Stromaufnahme... .
Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu unverständlich. Leider trägt das aktuelle Marketing vieler Pumpenhersteller zu diesem Unwissen bei. Wieso kann man diese uralten Motorprinzipien nicht für "Trottel" erklären? Was soll ein Bild mit Stecker mit "40%"? Warum gibt es für 230 V~ keine "Standard-Stecker", die nicht feuchtigkeitsgeschützt sind? (das war jetzt nicht gegen Dich, Matze)


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hiho,

ich habe u.a. auch eine Aquamax 16000 eco (günstig geschossen  ) am Dimmer (2*FM-Master3) hängen, es gibt keine Probleme beim dimmen.

Kann es sein das dein Wasser noch kalt ist und das SFC deine Pumpe schon runtergeregelt hat ?

Ich habe das SFC aus bei mir und regel bei Bedarf nur über den Dimmer.

Axel


----------



## matzepan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hallo Ihr,

@Uwe: als ich habe den OASE Inscenio FM1 Drehzahlregler gekauft, der speziell für die Pumpen wie u.a. für Auquamax laut der Anleitung zum Runterregeln sein soll.

@Micha: das ist ein Drehzahlregler und kein einfacher Dimmer.

@Ralf: die Aquamax 12000 Eco hat einen Asynchronmotor und kein Synchronmotor. Auf der Packung der Pumpe steht, daß die Pumpe dimmbar sei. Wie gesagt, liest man das auch in der Anleitung des Drehzahlregelers, dass dieser für Pumpen mit Asynchronmotoren wie z.B. für die Aquamax geeignet ist. Wenn die nicht regulierbar sein sollten, dann dürfte auch Axel seine nicht entsprechend runterregulieren können.

Aufjeden Fall habe ich den SFC-Schalter auch ausgestellt, und bemerke aber keinen Unterschied.


Vielleicht ist aber die "Stromzuteilung" zur Pumpe anders als zu einer Lampe ? Und man kann nicht davon ausgehen, die Pumpe maximal runtergeregelt zu haben, nur weil eine Lampe runtergedimmt ist ? Kann das sein ? Eventuell wegen der Wechelstromversorgung für die Pumpe, die sich genau umgekehrt verhält als bei einer Gleichstromverosrgung für eine Lampe ?

Ich habe davon total keine Ahnung, könnte mir da aber Zusammenhänge vorstellen.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch in Physik damals aufgepasst ?

Grüße

Matzepan


----------



## schrope (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hallo!

Also wenn du einen Dimmer oder Drehzahlsteller von Oase benutzt hast du im Grunde das gleiche weil der Drehzahlsteller von Oase auch mit einer Phasenanschnittsteuerung funktioniert wie jeder anderer Dimmer auch, nur das der wahrscheinlich etwas sauberer regelen wird und einige Schutzmechanismen haben wird, kann aber dazu leider nix sagen, hab noch nie einen Vermessen bzw. zerlegt.

Zur Funktion: Wie schon geschrieben funktionieren beide mit einer Phasenanschnittsteuerung und das kann man sich so vorstellen, dass einfach ein teil des Stromes bzw. der Spannung weggeschnitten wird.
Das bringt dir dann am Ausgang, also entweder bei deiner Glühbirne oder Pumpe weniger Spannung bzw. Strom (du misst dann nicht mehr 230V sondern entsprechend weniger). Das führt dann eben dazu das sich die Pumpe, langsamer dreht --> weniger Wasser fördert, oder die Glühlampe weniger hell leuchtet.

Um das zu kontrollieren häng ein Energiekostenmessgerät dazwischen, das zeigt dir u.a. die aufgenommene Leistung in Watt an.

Ausserdem sollte auch wenn du die angeschlossene Pumpe bis auf die letzte Stufe runterregeltst, die Pumpe beinahe stehen bleiben. Wie es jetzt mit dem Oase Ding ist weiß ich nicht, kann mir vorstellen, dass man damit nicht so weit runter kommt, aber mann muss es am Durchfluss merken.

Schließ doch mal die Pumpe an und nimm einen Eimer. Dann stoppe die Zeit bis der Eimer voll ist. Dann stellst du am Oase Ding die letzte Stufe ein und stoppst nochmal die Zeit. Diese sollt nun deutlich größer sein als vorher! 
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ruf bei Oase an und sprich mit denen, dann kann sein das der "Drehzahlsteller" hinüber ist bzw. was mit der Pumpe nicht stimmt.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Redlisch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hallo,

also man sieht es eigentlich deutlich, da braucht man garnicht messen ...

Der Oase Regler kann von 100-10% geregelt werden, wenn ich auf 10% bin schafft die Pumpe den m Höhenunterschied zum Filter nicht mehr.
Im FM3 ist der selbe Regler wie bei dir eingebaut, selbe Hersteller. 

Axel


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Hi Axel, Peter,
danke für Eure Infos! ich habe durch Eure Beiträge auch mal bei Oase gelesen und siehe da, ich bin ein wenig schlauer geworden! 
Die Oase-Dinger laufen wie die "billigen" Vortex-Pumpen mit einem Dauermagneten. Das entspricht im Verhalten einem billigen Synchronmotor. Nun kann man über die Motorwicklung noch spielen...
Bei fester Verdrahtung ist die Drehzahl proportional zur Frequenz der angelegten Wechselspanung. Ein Frequenzumrichter ist somit obligatorisch zur Regelung...
Die "SFC"-Modelle haben eine interne Regelung. Da es sich wenig wahrscheinlich um Asynchronmotoren handelt (läßt sich bei Demontage zur Reinigung bzw. beim Austausch Rotorblatt prüfen), wird auch hier ein Frequenzumrichter funktionieren (solange er die Ansteuerelektronik nicht vollends aus dem Tritt bringt).
Bleibt für mich nur noch die Frage: gibt es überhaupt ein Pumpenmodell, das sich mit Phasenanschnittsdimmer regeln läßt?


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: SFC und Drehzahlsteller*

Evtl. ein nicht gerade unwichtiger Hinweis der auf bei OASE zu finden ist -

*Es wird empfohlen anlagenbedingt z.B. bei Verwendung eines Skimmers die SFC-Funktion auszuschalten.*


> Bei Einsatz eines Skimmers, Satellitenfilters oder InScenio Regelgerätes (OASE Zubehör!) kann es anlagenbedingt empfehlenswert sein, das SFC auszuschalten


Quelle: Oase

Mehr dazu auch hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

Auch ich habe einen Skimmer im Einsatz in Verbindung mit der Aquamax 12.000
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen die Pumpe zu dimmen.


----------

